# Trek Carbon Frames Technical Article



## zeke1 (Feb 13, 2005)

Check out this article in the recent issue of High Performance Composites. A rare look at the materials and processes Trek uses to produce their carbon frames.

http://www.compositesworld.com/hpc/issues/2005/March/775/1


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

*great stuff*

Good article, very interesting, how did you find this?


----------



## zeke1 (Feb 13, 2005)

QUiTSPiNiNArOuND said:


> Good article, very interesting, how did you find this?


I work for a composite materials company and receive the magazine.


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks for posting. Very interesting read. It seems like trek is years ahead of the other big carbon manufacturers.


----------

